# Derryl Gabel's Technique Book or Sheets of Sound?



## Uncle Remus (Feb 25, 2010)

So I can only afford one of these at the moment.

Does anyone have both and find they go to one more than another?

Even if you just have one I'd like to hear your opinion of it 

Gabel's 

The Derryl Gabel Guitar Technique Book

Sheets of sound

Home Page

Plenty of reviews on the sites but just wanting some honest opinions I can really trust (not that Dweezil Zappa isn't trustworthy )

Cheers


----------



## Maniacal (Feb 26, 2010)

Gabel all the way. 
I do not have sheets of sound but I do know that gabels technique book can teach you a lot.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Feb 26, 2010)

I'll hold my hand up and say I haven't seen all of "Sheets of Sound" but I have seen exceprts....conversely I have seen 6 of Derryl's DVD's and I rate him extremely highly as an educator and player - plus, he's a seriously nice guy 

Looking at the contents of Derryl's book it's pretty much everything covered in his videos and that's an incredible amount of information to study so he gets my vote.


----------



## Uncle Remus (Feb 26, 2010)

danke schon guys. 

So despite all the rave reviews of SOS on the site... no one actually seems to have it?


----------



## ShadyDavey (Feb 26, 2010)

For a while it was out of print as Jack (IIRC) had some issues with the company that marketed SOS and I know that some second-hand editions were fetching £50 on Amazon.co.uk owing to the rarity but no, despite the recommendations it's not a widely-known source of information. 

It's another book that's been on my list of "Must haves" for a while but I've never quite found myself really wishing to hit "purchase" so I can see for myself what it's like and of course give it a write-up. I suspect that along with the last Brett Garsed DVD I'll probably pick it up next month after payday


----------



## S-O (Feb 27, 2010)

I have three Gabel DVDs, plan on getting more eventually! and his book, and I take lessons from him!

Super awesome guy, extremely flexible, I got called in to work during the time we were supposed to have a lesson yesterday, and he was understanding, haha, he said something like "at least you have a job!"

Really awesome dude, with mad chops and awesome musicianship.

I read a bit about SOS just now, seems cool, but I can not vouch for it.


----------



## distressed_romeo (Feb 27, 2010)

I haven't read SOS, but Derryl's book is stupidly good value for money.


----------



## XxXPete (Feb 27, 2010)

I have been a friend of derryls isnce 93........amazing player and teacher.I have his technique book as well as several DVDs .Sheets Of Sound...i have both volumes...You really cant go wrong either way.......


----------



## Uncle Remus (Feb 27, 2010)

XxXPete said:


> I have been a friend of derryls isnce 93........amazing player and teacher.I have his technique book as well as several DVDs .Sheets Of Sound...i have both volumes...You really cant go wrong either way.......


 
So what is so special about SOS in your opinion?

Thanks everyone btw  I've repped you all for your time


----------



## XxXPete (Feb 27, 2010)

The concepts and ideas are unique........ Lets see...sweep arpeggio forms built on 4ths...... add 9 arpeggio ideas add 11 arpeggio ideas..... Great pentatonic sections including sequencing them both in economy picking and alternate.Some cool whole tone ideas. Cool section on Harmonic MAJOR.....Lots of ideas based on the diminished scale..thats in VOL 1..i just received vol 2 yesterday........... And it looks INTENSE


----------



## ShadyDavey (Feb 28, 2010)

Ah, Harmonic Major - Berklee added that to their syllabus recently...sounds like I better get that book next month!


----------



## KillaaCamzz82 (Mar 2, 2010)

..


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 2, 2010)

Not cool dude, I'd have to ask you clip that link.


----------



## KillaaCamzz82 (Mar 2, 2010)

Yeah, that's probably best actually. 

I vote Gabel though! Sheets of Sound does seem awesome though, that guy has some sick videos on youtube. I'll probably invest in that sometime in the future


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 2, 2010)

Nice one - just in case some scurrilous browser snags that URL. 

Jack certainly knows his stuff and I know he's had to work seriously hard to get his guitar playing back in shape after an accident to his right arm - but Derryl is just that bit beyond. Crazy, mad chops and some very cool harmonic concepts.


----------



## XxXPete (Mar 2, 2010)

I am in NOOOOOOOOOOO way.saying that Jack Zucker is technically On Derryl Gabels level............................. Derryl is a freak of nature.However..I am just saying that many of Jack's ideas in both sheets of sound are very cool.His "waterfall runs" are incredible ideas.....Not to forget his shawn lane inspired nontuplets..But Big D is the man!


----------

